# Anthrax guitarist, Scott Ian's 2nd appearance on "The Walking Dead" show.



## Rosal76 (Mar 9, 2015)

I thought some of you guys who may have not known might get a kick out of this. Apparently, Anthrax guitarist, Scott Ian, played a zombie twice on "The Walking Dead" t.v. show. I obviously didn't know it was him and I'm sure a lot of people didn't know either because of the heavy makeup he had to wear. Scott's first appearance was in "The Walking Dead Webisode: Torn apart (2011)" and his second was in the recently aired "Remember" episode. Scott was not "Among the living". LOL.

Anthrax's Scott Ian Played a Zombie on 'The Walking Dead' Last Night | SPIN | Music News

Also, ex-Steelers wide receiver, Hines Ward, played a zombie on "The Walking Dead". He appeared in the episode, "The Suicide Kings (2013)".


----------



## bostjan (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## TheFranMan (Mar 20, 2015)

I feel like that'd be such a fun way to kill an afternoon.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 20, 2015)

TheFranMan said:


> I feel like that'd be such a fun way to kill an afternoon.



What looks fun? Walking around looking like a zombie? Of course it would!

I'm gonna have to watch episode again...


----------



## vnepofago (Mar 21, 2015)

good info,that'd be such a fun way to kill an afternoon.thanks


----------



## Defi (Mar 22, 2015)

vnepofago said:


> good info,that'd be such a fun way to kill an afternoon.thanks


only 98 more to go, you can do it


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 23, 2015)

I was just kidding around, so edit.


----------



## petersenb9 (May 23, 2015)

That would be nice to play in a touring band for your main job and in your down time, get to be on one your favorite TV shows. More power to Scott.


----------

